# Norwegian: tips for learning



## Maas

I haven't found anything about Norwegian, can anyone help me?
Thank's!


----------



## 1234plet

You could try to research on google.com, but that depends on what you are looking for?

Actually; I really don't know if I can help you, but as a Danish person I (we) actually do understand very much of Norvegian, so maybe I can help you a bit? That depends on what you are going to learn?

But if you are interested, I can teach you a bit of Danish and in that way you will easier understand Norvergian, because the two languages are very much like each other - at least when you read them. The accents are more different.

But let me know.


----------



## Maas

I'd like to find a website of introduction to Norwegian, with the basic sentences and a bit of grammar. 
I tried on google, but I've found anything.


----------



## 1234plet

I've just research myself and I didn't find anything either. So maybe you should concider if a Norwegian dictionary can help you? 

There are always those little phrases with how to say 'Hello', 'My name is...' and so on, if that's what you want to learn?


----------



## Christhiane

Wikipedia has some information about Norwegian, but it's not much at all.


----------



## dhunterp

I would greatly appreciate assistance with finding Norwegian language learning materials for an English speaker. There are several books available, and hopefully someone here is familiar with them and can recommend one. Thank you!


----------



## Flaminius

While waiting for others to post, why don't you read some advice for a learner?


----------



## dhunterp

I have read that thread when I searched before posting.  Thanks!


----------



## cherine

Did you see this post in the resources sticky ?


----------



## dhunterp

cherine said:


> Did you see this post in the resources sticky ?



Yes, I'm looking for a book recommendation. 

Note: I didn't bump this old thread.


----------



## ezi

I looked on xxx, they have a few. Teach yourself Norwegian could be good! I reccommend something with CDs.
I mean I was learning from Troll i ord and I know they are using På vei and Stein på stein books here for the immigrants but these are norwegian only. So.
If you have specific questions, pm me.


----------



## c-naptik

Hello,

I'm learning at the moment using Teach Yourself Norwegian books and CDs and I recommend it! The pace is gradual, lots of dialogs, questions, grammar lessons, exercises...it really is pretty good!

Now I'm looking for forums where I could practice Norwegian with fellow learners, any websites that you know of?


----------

